# I don't want a girlfriend, I want a companion



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

The more I introspect and the more I grow the more I feel this statement is true. I once relished the idea of a relationship (and the actual experience), but now I am not so sure it is what I desire.

While my libido is quite raging, I do not wish to appease it, even with someone I love.

What I need is a companion, someone who shares my great ambition. The ideal person I want is quite ... Strange and out of sync with what many others seem to run after. I wish to be with someone cold, calculating, deceptive, and manipulative. She is someone who can get what she wants by talking someone into doing it for her, and she reads between the lines quite well.

Meh, what am I really saying anymore... But I think I can sum it up poetically.

I need an ice to my fire.

---

I do not offer safety or security. I offer adventure, hardship, profit, and loss. We will rise, together, and create something the likes of which the world has never before witnessed.


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

Sacrieur said:


> I need an ice to my fire.
> 
> ---
> 
> I do not offer safety or security. I offer adventure, hardship, profit, and loss. We will rise, together, and create something the likes of which the world has never before witnessed.


I can send couple of snowflakes till you find your ice :b


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Sounds like a sociopath. But no, I understand wanting to be with someone who isn't completely dependent on you.

This post does read like the beginning of an evil genius though.

No, I have nothing useful to say.


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

Manipulators don't stick around, just so you're aware- you may not even realize what they'll be doing. That is, if you even know what person to look for. It isn't as mysterious nor captivating as some see it to be. We trick each other all the time, friends and family. The lengths to which some go shouldn't be as important, I feel it is more the act itself that tells us something.

Ambition I can see. The rest I wish you best of luck at achieving, I do not have much advice, and do feel you are just setting yourself up for downfall. And not really that downfall of which you may enjoy experiencing.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

Well if sex isn't important to you, why not be with a man like that?


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

Glass Child said:


> Manipulators don't stick around, just so you're aware- you may not even realize what they'll be doing. That is, if you even know what person to look for. It isn't as mysterious nor captivating as some see it to be. We trick each other all the time, friends and family. The lengths to which some go shouldn't be as important, I feel it is more the act itself that tells us something.


Someone who is cold is not necessarily uncommitted.



> Ambition I can see. The rest I wish you best of luck at achieving, I do not have much advice, and do feel you are just setting yourself up for downfall. And not really that downfall of which you may enjoy experiencing.


Impossible to fight the dark with the lighted.

I am not pure nor innocent, I am fire. My resolve is not of good, but of pure unbridled will.


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

Sacrieur said:


> What I need is a companion, someone who shares my great ambition. The ideal person I want is quite ... Strange and out of sync with what many others seem to run after. I wish to be with someone cold, calculating, deceptive, and manipulative. She is someone who can get what she wants by talking someone into doing it for her, and she reads between the lines quite well.
> .


So essentially a sociopath, you could always marry a wall street exec

Just a random idea:

I want this song playing when I leave on a warp ship


----------



## Rainbat (Jan 5, 2012)

Listen T.S. Eliot, this might sound profound on paper, but if you actually found yourself involved with a manipulative cold-hearted woman that had no interest in sex, I guarantee you'd change your tune.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Have you ever talked to the user '*calichick*'?


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

Just Lurking said:


> Have you ever talked to the user '*calichick*'?


I ship it. I ship it. I ship it. I ship it. I ship it.


----------



## SPC (May 14, 2011)

Rainbat said:


> Listen T.S. Eliot, this might sound profound on paper, but if you actually found yourself involved with a manipulative cold-hearted woman that had no interest in sex, I guarantee you'd change your tune.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

galacticsenator said:


> Just a random idea:
> 
> I want this song playing when I leave on a warp ship


:clap


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

Veracity said:


> I ship it. I ship it. I ship it. I ship it. I ship it.


I now pronounce you sacrieurship and caliship may you be together until sinking or an iceberg do you part.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

I'm not really feeling having a girl friend anymore either... Why should I go through all the extra effort of asking tens of people out, paying for dates, trying to impress her parents, and essentially doing all the things that guys have to do inorder to get into relationships when it seems like the other side of the fence isn't really doing anything to make a relationship happen aside from making me jump through all these hoops... What's between ur legs and on ur chest isn't that special and aside from that all u can offer me is the same type of companionship a really close friend could offer me... And out of the two a close friend is much easier to find and maintain... Upon thinkingng about it girlfriends are pretty much nothing but stress and heartache for guys.... So i say **** love, its overrated


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Sacrieur said:


> What I need is a companion, someone who shares my great* ambition*. The ideal person I want is quite ... Strange and out of sync with what many others seem to run after. I wish to be with someone *cold*, *calculating*, *deceptive*, and *manipulative*.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

Rainbat said:


> Listen T.S. Eliot, this might sound profound on paper, but if you actually found yourself involved with a manipulative cold-hearted woman that had no interest in sex, I guarantee you'd change your tune.


Cold in temperament, not at heart. What I mean by cold is actually stoic in composure. Someone who isn't easily startled or particularly expressive (except if she wanted to be).

While they don't need the flair for morality or justice I have, we would have to be _companions_ and friends with a bond that is not easily broken. We have something to offer to one another, besides.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

mezzoforte said:


>


:lol


----------



## HustleRose (Jun 19, 2009)

Sacrieur said:


> I offer adventure, hardship, profit, and loss.


So dating you is basically like dating ones stock broker.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

HustleRose said:


> So dating you is basically like dating ones stock broker.


The stock market is pretty easy to turn a profit on imo.

I'll get rich fairly quick, that much is sure. Not like I'll be forced to spend my life amassing a fortune.

The real challenge will be accomplishing my ambitions. Being rich is not one of them. I would gladly sacrifice my own life if it meant that any one of them would be accomplished, even if no one remembers me. Hell, I'd trade my very existence for it.


----------



## HustleRose (Jun 19, 2009)

Sacrieur said:


> The stock market is pretty easy to turn a profit on imo.


And so in loss.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

What you're looking for is a cat.


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

illmatic1 said:


> I'm not really feeling having a girl friend anymore either... Why should I go through all the extra effort of asking tens of people out, paying for dates, trying to impress her parents, and essentially doing all the things that guys have to do inorder to get into relationships when it seems like the other side of the fence isn't really doing anything to make a relationship happen aside from making me jump through all these hoops... What's between ur legs and on ur chest isn't that special and aside from that all u can offer me is the same type of companionship a really close friend could offer me... And out of the two a close friend is much easier to find and maintain... Upon thinkingng about it girlfriends are pretty much nothing but stress and heartache for guys.... So i say **** love, its overrated


Very true... I agree.


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

Not a good idea to look for a sociopath to be your companion.


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

Sacrieur said:


> Someone who is cold is not necessarily uncommitted.


Oh please.

Your definition of cold is skewed from everyone else's perspective then. You are trying to imagine a cuter version than what true manipulators are, which is very falsified.

There is zero way to fully trust someone who is truly cold hearted- they can and probably _will _leave you with nothing, perhaps a scar if that seems suited. You cannot prove they will be loyal either, nor will they care for 'bonding' with you.

There is nothing enjoyable about being toyed with.

Someone who does not express their emotions or feelings is someone who just wants to keep them private for whatever reason they want. Being cold and being silent is much different. Silent people have the potential to be strong _and_ caring, unlike someone who just wants to rip you off.

There are many types of those kind people. Best you look for a decent human being and listen to what the people here are trying to explain to you.

I won't stop you from making a bad choice, words are my only offer.



galacticsenator said:


> I now pronounce you sacrieurship and caliship may you be together until sinking or an iceberg do you part.


teerz


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

Sacrieur said:


> I wish to be with someone cold, calculating, deceptive, and manipulative. She is someone who can get what she wants by talking someone into doing it for her, and she reads between the lines quite well.


I can't wait until you find the calculating, deceptive girl of your dreams who installs a keylogger on your computer, empties your bank account, steals your stuff, and runs away to never be seen again.

<3


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

Raeden said:


> I can't wait until you find the calculating, deceptive girl of your dreams who installs a keylogger on your computer, empties your bank account, steals your stuff, and runs away to never be seen again.
> 
> <3


^ This


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

Raeden said:


> I can't wait until you find the calculating, deceptive girl of your dreams who installs a keylogger on your computer, empties your bank account, steals your stuff, and runs away to never be seen again.
> 
> <3


Then he could get a multi million dollar book deal about it.


----------



## Lish3rs (May 5, 2013)

Yes. Companionship is one the most central aspects of a mature relationship.

I understand trying to get what a person wants, but why a person who intentionally tries to deceive others? I don't know why manipulation is a trait to admire. Well in most cases anyways.

Although I do understand the concept of being a team and complementing each other. Even when using the elements as metaphors. =p


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

galacticsenator said:


> Then he could get a multi million dollar book deal about it.


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

Veracity said:


>


I love you.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

Veracity said:


>


Lmfao


----------



## eacao (Jul 5, 2013)

I know this girl, I think she might actually be the perfect companion for you. Her name is Aela the Huntress, and she lives in Whiterun.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Rainbat said:


> *Listen T.S. Eliot, this might sound profound on paper,* but if you actually found yourself involved with a manipulative cold-hearted woman that had no interest in sex, I guarantee you'd change your tune.


:lol

I'm still wondering what was the purpose of this thread.


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

Veracity said:


>


:rofl


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

Raeden said:


> I can't wait until you find the calculating, deceptive girl of your dreams who installs a keylogger on your computer, empties your bank account, steals your stuff, and runs away to never be seen again.
> 
> <3


So that's what you really want :s


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

Sacrieur said:


> So that's what you really want :s


No, but it's what you're running full speed towards. :blank


----------



## alieneyed (Jul 3, 2013)

Veracity said:


>


I'm crying.


----------



## Introspect (Aug 9, 2013)

it's really a sad to thing to see so many people's standards, hopes and ambitions fall in the face of adversity. i understand it well. i really think you want a gf, and that you are sexually frustrated. i think you are at the point where you are exhausted in some way of something - trying? have you suffered one too many hiccups/rejections lately? 

i don't believe anyone, especially a guy, that says they don't want a girlfriend. i think most that say that are either severely depressed, or lack experience and don't know what they are missing.

i wonder if you are feeling so low at the moment that you are deflated or frustrated with yourself, even angry to the point where you are stumbling into self destructive behaviour in a way where you're seeking it through a woman who can treat you badly.

lastly, but not least, i think at the moment youre not looking for love, which is kind of synonymous with girlfriends/relationships. you clearly want a relationship or a girlfriend, but perhaps not one of very genuine love reasons.. its either defeating loneliness or sufficing a need for more relationship experience (i think). 

don't give up either way, you deserve better than what you described, i'm still not where i want to be, and i dont think many here are. but anyone can do what they want if they never give up.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

Introspect said:


> it's really a sad to thing to see so many people's standards, hopes and ambitions fall in the face of adversity. i understand it well. i really think you want a gf, and that you are sexually frustrated. i think you are at the point where you are exhausted in some way of something - trying? have you suffered one too many hiccups/rejections lately?


Haha, none of the above. Sexually frustrated? Maybe, but I have it under control.



> i don't believe anyone, especially a guy, that says they don't want a girlfriend. i think most that say that are either severely depressed, or lack experience and don't know what they are missing.


I don't blame you, but lets put me in the "statistical outlier" place.



> i wonder if you are feeling so low at the moment that you are deflated or frustrated with yourself, even angry to the point where you are stumbling into self destructive behaviour in a way where you're seeking it through a woman who can treat you badly.


Hahaha... Oh dear. This is the first time someone has accused me of low self-esteem. I don't know whether to be proud or embarrassed.



> lastly, but not least, i think at the moment youre not looking for love, which is kind of synonymous with girlfriends/relationships. you clearly want a relationship or a girlfriend, but perhaps not one of very genuine love reasons.. its either defeating loneliness or sufficing a need for more relationship experience (i think).


I am lonerly. Well not really, I have many friends who I can talk to about anything.



> *don't give up either way*, you deserve better than what you described, i'm still not where i want to be, and i dont think many here are. but anyone can do what they want if they never give up.


It's like you don't know me at all :teeth

---

Leave it to SAS to take "cold" to its extreme of psychopath. It's like I say I want someone who is introverted and people go, "Why would you want to date a hermit who doesn't talk to anyone?"

And being manipulative is a good trait. At least in my opinion. Just because someone is manipulative doesn't mean they'll manipulate friends or just anyone.

It's hilarious, you guys turned a description of traits into, "Oh you want someone who is a selfish psychopath?"

To help illustrate, do consider that Spock from Star Trek is both manipulative ("I did not lie, I simply didn't tell all of the truth.") and cold.

---

So much exaggeration here, sheesh.


----------



## Introspect (Aug 9, 2013)

Sacrieur said:


> Haha, none of the above. Sexually frustrated? Maybe, but I have it under control.
> 
> I don't blame you, but lets put me in the "statistical outlier" place.
> 
> ...


its delusional, i mean, someone sits at a computer behind a screen on a forum to express the desire for a female companion who mistakingly thinks its not a girlfriend if she doesn't appease him sexually. if you want to call it a companion, thats up to you, but its a girlfriend because you simply aren't asking for a friend are you? you call it girlfriend to attach different expectations or reasons for the relationship.

a person doesn't go into a forum talking about what kind of woman companion he needs or wants in his life if he doesn't want a girlfriend. those actions speak louder than what you're saying.

i can tell you have a lot of pride, narcissistic much? even so, having an ego doesn't mean you have a high self esteem. but you could have a fine esteem, i don't know. but judging someone to have a large ego while suffering with social anxiety and expressing sexual frustration.. along with a need for a companion, i can't see your esteem being high as you tout it to be.

proud/delusion and in denial types will usually say contradictory sentences, such as:

"I am lonerly. Well not really, I have many friends who I can talk to about anything."

what do i think this means? you've made 'friends' or people you can talk to, but you don't relate to them deeply, you want someone who is a reflection of yourself i think, and you want it to be a woman - i think you love your own reflection. but with social anxiety disorder, surely you must have alot of ups and downs when people don't share your love.

i don't know SAS very well as i am new here, if people interpret what you say and turn into something else, that would be frustrating - i wouldn't expect much less than interpreting a psychopath when you make little effort but to avoid it, when you use few and simple words such as:

Manipulative
Deceptive
Calculating
etc

might as well take some more traits of the psychopathy checklist by Robert hare. because thats the only personality type that comes to mind when you start referencing a pool of personality traits strongly attached to psychopathic/machiavellian personalities. its really your own responsibility to recognise that obvious pitfall and make an effort on your part to clarify it for people.


----------



## Introspect (Aug 9, 2013)

i think another real issue here is attention - and going after it by provoking controversy on your behalf - except you get frustrated when you don't win the opinions of others, because thats what you truly seem to want in the end - admiration..


----------



## Arthur Pendragon (Mar 17, 2013)

Glass Child said:


> Manipulators don't stick around, just so you're aware- you may not even realize what they'll be doing. That is, if you even know what person to look for. It isn't as mysterious nor captivating as some see it to be. We trick each other all the time, friends and family. The lengths to which some go shouldn't be as important, I feel it is more the act itself that tells us something.
> 
> Ambition I can see. The rest I wish you best of luck at achieving, I do not have much advice, and do feel you are just setting yourself up for downfall. And not really that downfall of which you may enjoy experiencing.


Manipulators will stick around if you are useful. In order to have great ambition, you must also have great ability. The greatest compliment to someone who is arrogant in their own abilities would be a lifelong relationship with a manipulator, where you are always considered more useful than others.


----------



## Arthur Pendragon (Mar 17, 2013)

probably offline said:


> What you're looking for is a cat.


How did you know?


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

Introspect said:


> its delusional, i mean, someone sits at a computer behind a screen on a forum to express the desire for a female companion who mistakingly thinks its not a girlfriend if she doesn't appease him sexually. if you want to call it a companion, thats up to you, but its a girlfriend because you simply aren't asking for a friend are you? you call it girlfriend to attach different expectations or reasons for the relationship.


Who said I wanted any intimacy from it at all? I just want a companion who shares my ambitions.



> i can tell you have a lot of pride, narcissistic much? even so, having an ego doesn't mean you have a high self esteem. but you could have a fine esteem, i don't know. but judging someone to have a large ego while suffering with social anxiety and expressing sexual frustration.. along with a need for a companion, i can't see your esteem being high as you tout it to be.


God forbid I have confidence. I just talked about taking things to the extreme and the minute I display an ounce of self-confidence I'm suddenly a narcissist.



> proud/delusion and in denial types will usually say contradictory sentences, such as:
> 
> "I am lonerly. Well not really, I have many friends who I can talk to about anything."


Well aren't you the psychoanalyst. Got me all figured out xD



> i don't know SAS very well as i am new here, if people interpret what you say and turn into something else, that would be frustrating - i wouldn't expect much less than interpreting a psychopath when you make little effort but to avoid it, when you use few and simple words such as:


It's my fault for not communicating effectively.



> might as well take some more traits of the psychopathy checklist by Robert hare. because thats the only personality type that comes to mind when you start referencing a pool of personality traits strongly attached to psychopathic/machiavellian personalities. its really your own responsibility to recognise that obvious pitfall and make an effort on your part to clarify it for people.


Psychopathy is a gradient, actually. And I would probably prefer someone who falls on the slightly mild side of it.



Introspect said:


> i think another real issue here is attention - and going after it by provoking controversy on your behalf - except you get frustrated when you don't win the opinions of others, because thats what you truly seem to want in the end - admiration..


I _am_ a Leo.


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

Introspect said:


> its delusional, i mean, someone sits at a computer behind a screen on a forum to express the desire for a female companion who mistakingly thinks its not a girlfriend if she doesn't appease him sexually. if you want to call it a companion, thats up to you, but its a girlfriend because you simply aren't asking for a friend are you? you call it girlfriend to attach different expectations or reasons for the relationship.
> 
> a person doesn't go into a forum talking about what kind of woman companion he needs or wants in his life if he doesn't want a girlfriend. those actions speak louder than what you're saying.
> 
> ...


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)




----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

Sacrieur said:


> To help illustrate, do consider that Spock from Star Trek is both manipulative ("I did not lie, I simply didn't tell all of the truth.") and cold.


But spock isn't a sociopath, it's simply the vulcan personality and by that same logic any of the high ranking star fleet officials including kirk could manipulate, though kirk isn't cold, spock is because he's a vulcan. So instead of a sociopath you could marry a vulcan, until you reach their mating season, then I can't help you . Also that quote isn't an example of a manipulation of that person, but a manipulation of the truth and of information, sociopaths can manipulate people in addition to everything else.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

To be 100% honest Spock basically is _almost _ my ideal boyfriend so I can't say anything. :lol But I don't think he's exactly psychopathic either he just has amazing control over his emotions.

I was going to recommend Lisbeth Salander (the character) but then realised she does have that whole hatred of men thing and stuff.


----------



## LorenLuke (Jan 3, 2011)

All this may be speculation/projection, but I'm going to take a stab here:

Just because he wants someone 'cold' doesn't mean he wants someone calculating or manipulative. 'Ice to his fire.' Just someone who can reign in their emotions a bit more by my take.

A companion. Someone where he can go out and realise his dreams, but in doing so with them, realise their dreams as well. 
If I wanted to travel, and someone else wanted to go to Europe, well, go together and that's two birds with one stone. Same here.

But I gather that he sees whatever emotional flight or intensity in need of balancing, and looks for an individual, a companion, to balance that. Someone more 'cold'. Not necessarily unfeeling, but more stoic.


----------



## Unerring Fallacy (Jul 22, 2013)

Introspect said:


> its delusional, i mean, someone sits at a computer behind a screen on a forum to express the desire for a female companion who mistakingly thinks its not a girlfriend if she doesn't appease him sexually. if you want to call it a companion, thats up to you, but its a girlfriend because you simply aren't asking for a friend are you? you call it girlfriend to attach different expectations or reasons for the relationship.
> 
> a person doesn't go into a forum talking about what kind of woman companion he needs or wants in his life if he doesn't want a girlfriend. those actions speak louder than what you're saying.
> 
> ...


Perhaps this is just how he sees himself, or what he wants. The proposed truth can be derived from an insecurity, and just pointing out an inconsistency logically will not help. Just because one sees him/herself as such, does not mean that he/she is.

OP, the projection of the person that you want may not necessarily be the person that you will love. You have already made the distinction, however, between admiration and love, and I think it is perfectly healthy to desire a person of your imagination, as long as you do not shun the opportunities for the 'true' emotion.


----------



## bchris (Oct 17, 2012)

Couldn't help but jump in xD










Perhaps you desire Beatrice? Attributes you described reminded me of her. And you sound like a Kinzo.


----------



## peril (Jan 7, 2012)




----------



## MindHacker (Jun 7, 2013)

You think a manipulator is going to make a good companion? To be honest, I've been with a girl like that and you don't want to go there. She'll get you hooked then play tug of war with your soul.

Live and learn, I guess.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

this thread is weird


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

MindHacker said:


> You think a manipulator is going to make a good companion? To be honest, I've been with a girl like that and you don't want to go there. She'll get you hooked then play tug of war with your soul.
> 
> Live and learn, I guess.


You know what happens when you play with fire.

---

I'm not projecting. I know who I am and this paradigm is nothing close.


----------



## MindHacker (Jun 7, 2013)

Sacrieur said:


> You know what happens when you play with fire.
> 
> ---
> 
> I'm not projecting. I know who I am and this paradigm is nothing close.


Bonnie and Clyde had their way with the world, but didn't live very long.
I will end with that and good luck man.


----------



## Memememe (May 7, 2013)

those are some interesting things you want in a woman  
i hope you find her .... and she likes you too 

GOOD LUCK!


----------

